# Is 40K nerdy?



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm officially the class geek for being the first one to start playing Warhammer in the class. I'm being avoided by some of the students.


Please cheer me up


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

How old are you?


----------



## gdog (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah it depends on you age during my middle late teenage years and my early twenties I put 40k aside for other things.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Embrace your nerdy behavior and just enjoy being you and enjoying the hobby. I have been a Nerdhammer player for many years and love it. Some people may avoid you but you may want to tell them about warhammer or 40K and what makes it exciting to you. They may be interested but just chose to ignore you because they don't want to seem geeky.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm almost 13, 7th grade, honors class

And morfang, I embrace nerdiness. How many nerds have suffocated to death, or been killed in violent gang wars or car accidents?


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Fuck em then. Your classmates will grow out of that in 2 years. Act like it is no big deal. Middle school is the worst 2-3 years of your education because your classmates are so horrible to one another.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

They learn about responsibility, and how to fake it, then act like their better than everyone else.

I see it as this: they are simple-minded fools with nothing better to do in life than ruin everyone else's. If they can't bother to roll dice and add them up, how can you say you are in honors class and worthy of it?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Remember the best jock in the world makes what 30 million a year? The best nerd makes 20 million a day..... keep that in mind.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes, nerds are the ones who build ypur computers, put money in your hands and keep roofs on top of your heads.
But apparently there is more than one meaning for 'nerd'. I should start saying that I'm the class GEEK.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

nerds have initiative.
I'm a geek.
So you get a surprise round.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Read djinn24's signature - the nerds rule his school (so he says)


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

No that is a quote from someone lol, I have been out of school for a decade now, but I am the nerd of my military unit, but needless to say I am very well respected in the dessert, not many poeple can fix computers and stuff in Iraq.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

You're in Iraq? :keeping-an-eye-out-for-Iraquian-terrorist-viruses cyclops:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Got home 6 months ago, in the US military if the pic in my avatar (which is me) doesn't clue you in to that.


----------



## Commissar_riptor (Nov 24, 2007)

shut it u should be put shagin hordes of women


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wife might frown about that


----------



## Bodyguard666 (Apr 14, 2008)

Approximately 4 years ago, I too was in middle school. 7th grade as you say. I used to play 40k with my friend at an afterschool club. He got me in to the game, but then he started to see it as too nerdy. Last year, I started to get back into the hobby, and he resurrected his old models and we began our bouts again. Since we started back last year, he and I have influenced 9 students and one teacher to begin playing 40k. Right now, the teacher, my friend, and I know the rules very well and are teaching the others how to play and helping them with some general 40k tips. It's gone so very well these past years. The local shop that sells 40k is booming, and now even owns a separate building that they devote for tabletop wargames. They are now planning to set up monthly 40k Tournaments due to the large influx of new gamers. I have told all of them about this site, and how, if they are serious with the hobby, they should get an account on here. I tell them it helps greatly with things such as army building, memorizing rules, and modeling/painting. 
Hope you liked my little inspirational story


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

It's cool man screw em, my friends irl like me for my uniqueness lol and they love having me around but the fact i'm the joker might too.

Anyways don't take it too serious.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Bit of life advice for the OP, get over your nerd superiority complex, all it does is further divide you from those around you, needlessly antagonizes everybody, and causes you to miss out on experiences and conversations that can provide insight into how others think and feel. 

Yeah 40k's nerdy, but it's also damn fun, and don't let what anybody else thinks dictate how you spend your time. The key is to not be that guy. The trekkie who feels the need to quote rules of acquisition, the WoW gamer who keeps using in game slang in real life, the DnD player who takes their RP a bit too far. The problem is people who try and swing every conversation to their nerdy hobby and accost random people with debates on the merits of howling banshees vs stinging scorpions. This is not unique to "nerd" behaviors either, I've known guys who are hardcore into cars, sports, movies, etc, whom nobody wants to be around, since that's the ONLY thing they will ever talk about. 

I find the best way to get others into 40k is the more subtle way, somebody asks what's up this weekend, say "just playing some 40k." Leave a few models on my desk at work, stuff like that. It's far easier to get people into something when they are coming to you for information, not having you bludgeon them over the head with it.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

well i embraced my inner geek. i used to hang out with the football playing group then moved to a more comfortable group.

i even tried telling a good friend about 40k and now he thinks im a stone cold killer who would drop him the second i had a chance.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

WH is quite nerdy. Extremely nerdy! But theres not a single thing wrong with that. Be proud of being a nerd. And, honestly, if someone ignores you because you play WH, then wow that person has some issues and wasnt someone worth hanging out with. (Yea yea I know how corny that reads, but its true. Who avoids you because youre labelled a nerd? Weaksauce!)


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

> I see it as this: they are simple-minded fools with nothing better to do in life than ruin everyone else's. If they can't bother to roll dice and add them up, how can you say you are in honors class and worthy of it?


That's being a bit harsh bro...not everyone who doesn't play warhammer is the black-hearted soul sucker you described. I've meant plenty of non-nerds who are standup guys...and of course, plenty of nerds who are total assholes.

As for being a geek, there's nothing most women love more than confidence, and if you wear your nerdhood like a badge of badass honor, I guarantee you that you will make friends.


----------



## BloodANgels89 (Jun 16, 2008)

Lol, I love this, I remember my middle school years playing 40k, but having some of my best friends be like "Stop playing with those fucking toys!" fast forward to 12th grade. 5'11,220 benching 315 and starting d-line for my home school, I tell some of my friends now about it and they're like "WOW HOW COOL!". Unfortunately it's age, setting, and in some cases who the person is that plays. I am not gloating over anything, I just find it funny. I'm sure soem people will think I'm bullshitting, but whatevs  Just be you dude, I have been myself my whole life and I have been content all of it. 

F.Y.I.....Nerds do it better


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

most people dont realise how nerdy i am but i spend most time on the pc or warhammer 40k stuff (or both ie heresy ) people think im that weird guy that says hi to strangers and chases his friend around the school for all of lunch just coz he bumped my shoulder a little bit . The second you act nerdy people pounce on you, what you should do is nod and agree (patronize them a bit) and act like you never did, and the normal people (not nerdy or jock) will sort of accept you.

Oh and only follow my advice if you can hold up your own in a fight  coz it can lead you to a fight, oh and never start fights and do anything (within reason) to avoid them, if you do get inot a fight, even if you dont win, people will accept you more.

oh and 40k is kinda nerdy, but only coz people think that anything that isnt sport (and sometimes art) is nerdy...


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

40K is 'nerdy'.

but you know what? if i had not chosen to do any of the nerdy things i do, i would not have gone through the greatest times of my life so far.

I would have still had to deal with the bad stuff though, and when i say that painting keeps me sane I MEAN IT.

Never be afraid to say what you feel, or do the things you like. 

Being a nerd/geek means that it is pretty damn easy to work out which people are worth being around and which ones are not.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

to be honest, if they don't like you for having a 'Hobby' then theyre missing out on all the other things about you.

i hang out with a range of different groups, from the sporty group to the playing pinball during lunchtimes group.

i just talk about what i find appropriate, like when im hanging out with the sporty group i talk about the last game that was on or if im with the group that likes painting models but finds playing with them nerdy, then i talk about how i was practising highlighting on a vehicle/miniature.

i seem to blend in well like this. and best of all i don't get bullyied.

if they do start to insult you etc for it just say that you finds their hobbies weird aswell.

and im glad that heresy is a very supportive place


----------



## Brother_Azrael (Apr 22, 2008)

i must say ive been on bothe ends pf the spectrum...my best friend ever that ive known for my whole life is fair nerd...and yet i have hung around some dodgy people that introduced me to life of crime, drugs and alot of stuff u really shoodnt experience at my age...and ive pretty much been in the popular click since 8th grade...but everyone is different and is into different things no one has the right to down becoz of what ur into ....i myself am a sport fanatic, do weights, play soccer, boxing etc but when i tell some mates that i also write music, poetry and play 40k im immediately stereotyped as a geek or pussy...what coz i write poetry? they need to get a life and not criticise people just becoz theyre insecure bout them selves


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

at least 3 of the teachers at or school play warhammer, and me and some mates have finally got round to setting up an official warhammer club at lunch-times. this therefor marks me out as a nerd by the jocks in our year (about 40% of the population), and by all the year 11s. But it has also paved the way for 15-20 of the younger kids to start playing! the annoying thing is, they are now starting to beat me...

im in year 10 btw (dunno what that is in American schools - about 14-15yoa)


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

jakkie said:


> this therefor marks me out as a nerd by the jocks in our year (about 40% of the population)


Didn't realise we even had jocks in the UK!  Unless you go to school with Scottish people 

As to the original post, labels are bullshit frankly. Just be yourself and do what you enjoy doing, who cares what bracket you fall in to? I could be called a nerd for playing warhammer, but I doubt many people would call a long term climber and canoeist a nerd, so what am I? I am me, nothing more


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Its a bit nerdy, but so what. I play it, people know it, end of story. i talk about with people who will talk about it, but thats it. Eh, maybe i just like imagining that i have an army of bloodthirsty creatures ready to slaughter anyone who gets in my way :biggrin:


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Couldn't agree more with squeek to be honest, I hate the labels or terms or whatever you call 'em, and anyway, it just means we're all going to be making the most money!  our warhammer club's starting to really pick up, apart from the fact that I find the younger children taking in and donating mega blocks and lego and thinking it is scenery, as our club is in a maths room pupils often come in to see the teacher, and all they see is some kid playing with mega blocks, it doesn't really help my project to stop kids thinking warhammer is a toy. Sorry for the rant. :blush:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

how do you summarise ' nerdy ' ? there are a small portion of unhygienic, spoilt and think there somewhat superior people, which stains the rep of other people who are nothing like it yet are abused because they enjoy the same hobby

for me, well i dont collect warhammer on a massive scale anymore, i kinda lost interest, got alot of coursework, and im funding my archery hobby alot more, yet at middle school ( we dont have it in the UK, middle school is like year 7,8,9 ) then it can be tough, as kids tend to take the piss out of anything they dont consider ' normal '

TBH either put up with there comments, as it wont last forever of stop collecting it, as with many problems in life having a few sarcastic remarks up you sleve can work well too...:mrgreen:


----------



## Razagel (Aug 24, 2008)

I am a nerd and a geek and I am proud of it !!!!


----------



## woods606 (Oct 30, 2008)

It's fun so idc if it's geeky. Lots of people @ my school play it anyway so there's only a little bit of teasing with people who play 40k having a go at themselves the most and it's all in good fun.


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm sorry but I must ask the question; how is Warhammer geeky or nerdy? Am I missing something?


----------



## woods606 (Oct 30, 2008)

It's done inside and it isn't hugely popular..I guess O,o


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

I prefer not to label myself as a sterotype such as 'Ner' or 'Geek'

I have other stereotypes I am labeled as such as 'alcoholic', 'drunk' and 'psychotic' 

buy anyways.... stereotypes are lame, tell them to go screw themselves.


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

woods606 said:


> It's done inside and it isn't hugely popular..I guess O,o


So are a number of things that aren't seen as nerdy. Wink wink. 

I still don't get it.


----------



## Dominic240 (Aug 13, 2008)

To answer the question
Yes 40k is nerdy
But i love it anyway.
I dont care about been a nerd. My friends like me even though none of them like this sort of stuff.
It should matter whether its geeky or not.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

i'm a total geek of 40k, but in seventh grade, nobody really noticed my geekiness, so they were cool around me. as long as i didn't talk about it all the time or read the white dwarfs in class, then i was just a normal person.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

it's middle school, who cares? You still got a good amount of years left in school and plenty of time to make more friends. I'm not saying be a loner and blow off anyone who doesn't like 40k but honestly NO ONE at that age has any idea of who they are. Most kids move as a crowd and do whatever that crowd does for fun so they are accepted. Its not until usually the final years of High School that you know what type of person you really are.

I was a "massive nerd" in middle school, mainly cause I played Magic and video games. Last two years of High School I'm just a regular guy cause now everyone is playing video games and I got 20 kids into Magic in my study hall.

Final Words of Advice: After graduation you are not likly to see them ever again so tough it out and break some noses if you have to. Thats how I got through Middle school. :laugh:

god this sounds corny


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

KellysGrenadier said:


> I'm sorry but I must ask the question; how is Warhammer geeky or nerdy? Am I missing something?


Gaming (especially tabletop) in general is considered geeky, mainly leftover D&D stigmata
Then you've got science fiction being generally considered the domain of geeks
Model-making, also, considered fairly geeky after a certain age

Yep, nothing at all sad or creepy sounding about a bunch of guys gathered together in mom's basement to play war with their models and armies of plastic space men. Can't imagine how that might be considered geeky or nerdy.

The true question is, do you care?


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Or. As an alternative.
Get pumped.

Like everytime you would be painting models, lift weights with the other hand and put the model in a vise stand, than try to paint with your off hand. No one dareth challenge the 350-pound warhammer player made of meat and a quelled rage.

Or just say feth'em. Do you honestly care what people think when they're that shallow?


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

Galahad said:


> Gaming (especially tabletop) in general is considered geeky, mainly leftover D&D stigmata
> Then you've got science fiction being generally considered the domain of geeks
> Model-making, also, considered fairly geeky after a certain age
> 
> Yep, nothing at all sad or creepy sounding about a bunch of guys gathered together in mom's basement to play war with their models and armies of plastic space men. Can't imagine how that might be considered geeky or nerdy.


I've always appreciated it's an unnecessary stigma. Still, I don't understand _why_ there is such a stigma. There is no logical answer.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

dont worry about those kids, they're douchebags. im a senior in high school, on the varsity football/wrestling and swim teams and i have an apoc army a renegade chapter and a small space marine force. be proud of what you like and ignore those who want to put you down cuz your happy. also show them you dont care what they think and they will leave you alone, if you hold your head up high and have a little confidence they should leave you alone and if they dont then they officially have no lives. 

and call 'em on it, tell them that they have no lives if they have nothing better to do than make fun of what you like. dont worry dude as the Iron Warriors say "Iron Within, Iron Without!"

where do you live? if you're close enough i can crack some heads if need be:threaten:

PLEASE remember the EDIT button if you find you've something to add right after you make a post.

Also, I don't advise telling the world where you live, or asking that question of others in public. If they didn't put that info in their profile then they probably don't want to tell the entire internet in the first place...and if it is in their profile you don;t need to ask -G


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

Here in Taiping(means peace),Malaysia, nobody even knows the work nerd/geek. If I told my friends I had Warhammer 40k, they say I am a rich bastard instead. 
In my opinion, Warhammer 40k is doesn't make ppl nerdy, its ppl who act nerdy.. Or something like that (Chuck Norris doesn't get wet, water gets Chuck Norris).


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

It doesn't help the image of the hobby when you walk into Warhammer World and it stinks of unwashed, greasy teenagers shouting 'Death to the False Emperor!', but then they're just enjoying themselves. I suppose it's hard to defend the hobby at times when people forgo personal hygiene in favour of making war in a game with plastic spacemen that is quite heavily based on numeracy and oftentimes cheese-laden fluff (the Lizardmen names make me cringe). 

However, why the hell does it matter? I really don't care if people would label me a geek/nerd for enjoying the hobby. I really enjoy painting and modelling (never had time to play a great deal) and I also fix PCs, play computer games, watch Star Wars and LotR... But then I also play football, watch football, drink lager, have several Dizzee Rascal albums (maybe _that_ I should be ashamed of) and more Hip Hop/RnB CDs that your average Nova driving, Cap wearing, menthol smoker. So I don't fit particularly comfortable in any box. _And_ I'm a teacher. 

The point I suppose I'm trying to make, which has been far more succinctly made by Squeek, is that I'm me. You can take me as a cardigan and plimsol wearing Topman lad, or you can take me as the geek I can be; *I* don't particularly care


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

couldn't give the slightest damn what anyone thinks, I've had people call me a geek, a nerd, Gay, and many other things, and I just think, if THAT is the best they can do and think its going to bother me, then they must be some of the most pathetic creatures on earth.

at least when I go home I can sit down, paint, build, or play a game I enjoy without any negative effect and many positives, building lists improves your maths, painting improves hand to eye co-ord, reading improves literacy, playing...probably improves something, but its fun (ish), what do they do?, go home, sit in front of the telly watching crap turning into a vegetable, and it makes me laugh.

so let them mock you I say, let them exercise there ego muscles for a brief moment of time, allow them 1 small measure of satisfaction from mocking you, you will get plenty more satisfaction knowing there all twats.

edit: I also look at it another good way, if your a geek/nerd, your an Otaku, many cute sexy Japanese girls love Otakus, so while there dating some fat ugly chav slut from Essex, you can probably bag yourself a cute Asian stunner who wouldn't mind stroking your Lasgun and cocking your Boltgun and jiggling your dice
:so_happy:


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Sure it is. Does it matter? Not a bit. As long as you enjoy what you are doing, everybody else can go fuck themselves.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

lol this is funny to read, i remember when i was 13 years old and did it with my mates and know one thought we were geeks not that many people knew as we didn't go around saying "hey i do warhammer". But yeah anyway by the time you reach about 16 know one will care what you do. Oh yeah how did the other kids find out? if your the first one to do it then that means no one else would know unless you told them, which im guessing you did?


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

If you go around trying to force people to play the game then that's a flaw.


If someone ASKS what your doing or they invite you to go somewhere and you say no they say why you answer to those, gonna play some warhammer, paint build whatever. 

Then they ask whats that and it goes from there.

That's how it worked for me in the end I got a bunch of COOL! 's


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

some people think its pathetic that i play with dolls (makes me lol to) but most find it cool, had one friend borrow my rule book so they can decide wether they are gong to play or not.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

My sister often jokes about how I still play with 'action' figures. Then I go all nutso on the specifics of 'action figures' as compared to 'collectibles' and 'miniatures'.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

my little brothers make fun of how nerdy i am playing 40k all the time and then they go around playing the wii and computer all day. ironic. i think 40k would be nerdy if you went a little too far, like take books everywhere, even to the restroom or if you're waiting at line for lunch at school. i don't really waaagh with the rest of the people cuz it kinda embarrasses me, the only time i ever waaghed was at games day when the loudest waaagher got an emperor's fist tank company. needless to say, i didn't practice my waaagh so didn't end up with the tank company, but with a very scratchy throat.:biggrin: i'm mostly regarded as the nerd cuz i'm probably the only guy on the school wrestling team that actually does schoolwork, so i'm regarded as the geek on the team, in a funny way.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> so while there dating some fat ugly chav slut from Essex, you can probably bag yourself a cute Asian stunner who wouldn't mind stroking your Lasgun and cocking your Boltgun and jiggling your dice
> :so_happy:



LOL thanks Stella, needed that laugh, great metaphors


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

You know what Fenrakk, you shouldn't stress over it. Look at it like this, you may be the nerd now, but when you and your classmates are adults, you will probably have a nice job doing something you like and being well paid for it while all those assholes are sitting in their own stinking sweat, drinking luke-warm, piss-tasting, cheap beer in their fried-chicken grease stained wife-beater and tighty whiteys while their hag wife yells at them to clean up their 13th ugly child's puke before their 2 filthy, mangey, flea bitten dogs can get into it and spread it all around their shitty, run down, crack-house looking single wide trailer.

Isn't vindication sweet?


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Its not the game that makes it nerdy, its most of the people who play it. (when I say most, i mean a few people you may find at your local GW.)


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

LordWaffles said:


> Or. As an alternative.
> Get pumped.
> 
> Like everytime you would be painting models, lift weights with the other hand and put the model in a vise stand, than try to paint with your off hand. No one dareth challenge the 350-pound warhammer player made of meat and a quelled rage.
> ...


you mean turn into the "alpha-level" geek,(my term)the type of geek that not only has the grasp of tactics, but has the raw physicality to use them?


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I believe that there is no such thing tbh (helped me when just being picked on by everyone in high school) it's only used in the SLIGHTEST to point the difference of a geek and nerd (I'm proud of both)


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Being a nerd is great, although i admit im at college right now and im joining the military very soon. i have a group of friends who i play warhammer 40k with and have a geeky/nerdy laugh with and the others who i go out on the town and get pissed with? if you don't just sit there all day then its not bad at all in many ways its a ver good relaxing hobby. But i think if you are going to collect it dont be in everyones face and then people will be fine with u 

make sureto wash your hair haha  nothing worse than an unhygenic smelly 14 year old shouting for the emperor whilst they piss themselves  joke


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Ste said:


> Being a nerd is great, although i admit im at college right now and im joining the military very soon. i have a group of friends who i play warhammer 40k with and have a geeky/nerdy laugh with and the others who i go out on the town and get pissed with? if you don't just sit there all day then its not bad at all in many ways its a ver good relaxing hobby. But i think if you are going to collect it dont be in everyones face and then people will be fine with u
> 
> make sureto wash your hair haha  nothing worse than an unhygenic smelly 14 year old shouting for the emperor whilst they piss themselves  joke


and make sure to wear some deodorant and get some breath mints! i was playing this mega battle on the imperial side and this guy with his tank company just took out 2 chaos baneblades, so he cheered and raised his hands to the air, screaming, "FOR THE EMPEROR!!" wow, worst experience of my life. my eyes and nostrils nearly burned from the armpits and his breath, well, i'm afraid i can't say anything else. all i can say is, "can we just play in the sewer? or breath nurgle's farts" lol, those were the nauseating timesuke:


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

So I get 50 posts just because I'm sick? Do I HAVE to read all this :laugh:

uniqueness is good.
WH is good.
Life is good.
I am AWESOME.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm sure there are a few of us "veterans" (the RT era starters) that can't comprehend the whole high-school nerd/pariah + miniatures gaming thing (as I know I don't and I'm sure I'm not the only one).

Y'see, when 40k started, I'd already finished school and hadn't yet started university.
I didn't have to worry about being labelled a geek at school for it (I was a nerd at school for completely different reasons. I preferred to be in the library reading, rather than kicking a pigskin around - although having one's cruciate ligaments torn in a school sporting activity would probably also make one not want to do it again).

It's school. A transitory phase of adolescence. Some grow out of the labelling, some grow out of caring about the other people's opinions on the matter. 
Embrace your inner geek. Chicks love confidence. Be strong in what you believe in.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Personal story here. All my younger life, I was a nerd. Up until the end of elementary, I was top of my school in Science. I was bullied like crazy. It carried on into intermediate and through high school. So, I decided to try be part of the 'cool' group. After only a few months, I hated it, and went back to being with friends that I'm really comfortable around. I started being myself, and now my life is great. I don't smoke, don't drink, don't do drugs, I'm doing well at school, I have a job and a fucking amazing girlfriend. All because I was being myself again. You know how I managed that? I stopped giving a fuck what others thought of me. getting to that point can be difficult, but my life is awesome now that I'm myself. Just, embrace it dude. Do what you feel like, it will pay off.


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> Personal story here. All my younger life, I was a nerd. Up until the end of elementary, I was top of my school in Science. I was bullied like crazy. It carried on into intermediate and through high school. So, I decided to try be part of the 'cool' group. After only a few months, I hated it, and went back to being with friends that I'm really comfortable around. I started being myself, and now my life is great. I don't smoke, don't drink, don't do drugs, I'm doing well at school, I have a job and a fucking amazing girlfriend. All because I was being myself again. You know how I managed that? I stopped giving a fuck what others thought of me. getting to that point can be difficult, but my life is awesome now that I'm myself. Just, embrace it dude. Do what you feel like, it will pay off.


thats true, the sames to me, im an epic nerd, play WoW, 40k and program, i have about 3 kids who bully me because of it. But i have an awesome Girl (she hates clothes k i have a great time and the chicks at school don't hate me. i do drink but the worse ive got is tipsy before i stopped. 

Simply put nerds have fun without shortning their lifespan through lung cancer and liver failure.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

hells_fury said:


> Simply put nerds have fun without shortning their lifespan through lung cancer and liver failure.


Damn... I think I missed that meeting. 

Anyway, the only people you should care about what they think of you are your friends, who should accept you for who you are, and your family. Everyone else can go suck the business end of a boltgun.

Besides, life gets better after school (money to spend, angry make-up sex and cooking ham & egg sandwiches) so stick to your studies, go to University, enjoy yourself and most importantly; get a job you enjoy. 
Just being a geek/nerd is not enough to qualify you for a decent job. You have to work at it. :good:


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> Personal story here. All my younger life, I was a nerd. Up until the end of elementary, I was top of my school in Science. I was bullied like crazy. It carried on into intermediate and through high school. So, I decided to try be part of the 'cool' group. After only a few months, I hated it, and went back to being with friends that I'm really comfortable around. I started being myself, and now my life is great. I don't smoke, don't drink, don't do drugs, I'm doing well at school, I have a job and a fucking amazing girlfriend. All because I was being myself again. You know how I managed that? I stopped giving a fuck what others thought of me. getting to that point can be difficult, but my life is awesome now that I'm myself. Just, embrace it dude. Do what you feel like, it will pay off.


That sounds quite scarily like my life...
although i used to be a part of the 'cool' group in my primary (elementary) school, i was also one of the top in my class,as were most of my friends. then when i came to secondary school (er, intermediate i guess) i started to play warhammer, and have steadily become more and more a part of the 'geek' group (takin latin, ict, business studies and history for gcse - says it all really...), but im still in touch with the cool kids in our year. 
ifes neer simple enough to split people into groups like this.


----------



## Demetriov (Oct 30, 2008)

Back when I was a lot younger, the popular thing to do in my school was to collect little stickers of famous footballers, (or soccer players for you yanks out there), and stick them into a big book. The idea was to collect as many of the best players as possible. Every now and then, the popular kid would get a rare version of, say, Ronaldo in his away kit. Children would go mad, desperate to look at and touch this rare idol.
And yet, amidst all this, it was _Warhammer _that was seen as 'sad' and 'nerdy'.
On numerous occasions, I have pressed for a reason for thinking of Warhammer in this way. I have yet to find an argument more logical than, "because it is," or, "because your gay." (I'm not, by the way.)
Nowadays, they've moved on from the ridiculous little sticker books, but they still look down on Warhammer as nerdy and sad. I can see no real reason for this, other than the fact it involves no real physical activity. However, sitting at home playing Fifa every second of your spare time doesn't either, yet it is seen as the coolest thing since Burberry caps and a 'souped up' Vauxhall Corsa.
My theory, though I bet you're probably used to hearing it by now, is jealousy. Not in the sense you're probably used to, where they look at a player reciting his army list and individual points values and think 'wow', but the sense where they look at it, decide it's too complicated, too expensive or some reason like that, grumble something offensive and stalk away to find an old woman to beat up.
At least those are my thoughts...


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm 13 and I accept the fact that I'm the SCHOOL nerd not just the class nerd. I openly say that I'm a nerd actually, it's good to get it off my chest. The only way you can stop being the class nerd is to give up all nerdy activities and try to fit in, but then you would not be being yourself and you would be living a lie. Personally I would rather accept my nature than give up service to the Emperor.

Oh and Demetriov, I agree with you completely.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

hells_fury said:


> thats true, the sames to me, im an epic nerd, play WoW, 40k and program


Aren't you the one who posted the thread to get out of WoW through crude remarks? :laugh:

So 40K is nerdy, but nerdy is good, so 40K is good, meaning my enemies are wrong, so they're idiots, and who will become nerds because of their stupidity, and who will therefore play 40K, and might become my friends, and who will not be my enemies, and who will not call me a nerd, and then I will no longer be a nerd, and I will call my enemies nerds, and then the cycle will repeat itself.

Did I embrace my inner nerd enough? :laugh:


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

Fenrakk101 said:


> Aren't you the one who posted the thread to get out of WoW through crude remarks? :laugh:


yes, but everyone said it was a good game till i started playing it then they disssed it. sigh


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I hate it when peoplle do the right thing at the wrong moments...


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

edit: nvm....


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

You don't need counselor. That's why we invented guns :laugh:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I'm probab;y the biggest nerd my friends know but that's really fun as I am still able to kick them around the place, both physically and mentally.... being a nerd is no bad thing. It shoudl be cherished... just so long as you don't have a pocket protector.... then you're a geek:biggrin:


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

You at least confounded the poor guy.:biggrin:


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

My son started playing with me when he was 10. Now he is 17, is a honour student, has lots of friends and is in the army reserve. Oh yes...he still plays, and beats me and other adults in our club as well. Don't worry about what others say or don't say. Everyone needs a hobby and hobbies are as diverse as there are people's interests. Modelling is my first love, but gaming has a nice social dimension to it that has added to our circle of friends. If kids in your school are avoiding you it's no big deal. Just try not to let it bother you, and don't bug anyone with you hobby...just let it lie where it will. My personal opinion is that people without hobbies are sad. At least I have something to look forward when I retire!
Good luck!


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Son of mortarion said:


> you mean turn into the "alpha-level" geek,(my term)the type of geek that not only has the grasp of tactics, but has the raw physicality to use them?


GEEK SMASH!

Also in relation to the earlier comment about getting an adorable 130-pound girlfriend that loves otaku, bathe often, make sure to have a grasp of socializing, and it too can happen to you!

Also play guitar. Everything's forgivable with music.


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

LordWaffles said:


> GEEK SMASH!
> 
> Also in relation to the earlier comment about getting an adorable 130-pound girlfriend that loves otaku, bathe often, make sure to have a grasp of socializing, and it too can happen to you!
> 
> Also play guitar. Everything's forgivable with music.


Good advice! Especially the bathing/socializing thing.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

marcch said:


> My son started playing with me when he was 10. Now he is 17, is a honour student, has lots of friends and is in the army reserve. Oh yes...he still plays, and beats me and other adults in our club as well. Don't worry about what others say or don't say. Everyone needs a hobby and hobbies are as diverse as there are people's interests. Modelling is my first love, but gaming has a nice social dimension to it that has added to our circle of friends. If kids in your school are avoiding you it's no big deal. Just try not to let it bother you, and don't bug anyone with you hobby...just let it lie where it will. My personal opinion is that people without hobbies are sad. At least I have something to look forward when I retire!
> Good luck!


Lord... HE's an Honour Student? We are well and truly doomed :wink:


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

LordWaffles said:


> GEEK SMASH!
> 
> Also in relation to the earlier comment about getting an adorable 130-pound girlfriend that loves otaku, bathe often, make sure to have a grasp of socializing, and it too can happen to you!
> 
> Also play guitar. Everything's forgivable with music.


_Done_. _Even the guitar._

Not sure about being an otaku though.

-Edit

Pointless, weak boasting, huh?


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

Deneris said:


> Lord... HE's an Honour Student? We are well and truly doomed :wink:


Doomed you are my friend! Sooo doomed!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Luckily, he can't stay awake long enough to TRULY crush us on the battlefield :wink:

And back to the OP- Let your Geek/Nerd flag fly, and damn them if they judge you... :victory:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

If you saw me you'de never guess I played 40k...


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'll make a geek flag, and if anyone disrespects me, I shove the pole down their throats :laugh:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Fenrakk101 said:


> I'll make a geek flag, and if anyone disrespects me, I shove the pole down their throats :laugh:


Ahhh... but then to the point... are you psyically imposing? I could do it of course. :biggrin:


----------



## Hellskullz (Jul 24, 2008)

Ignore those guys. Who are they to judge you base on a hobby? besides, i bet they do 'nerdy' stuff to ,but are to ashamed to do it in public. Even if they don't, all that matters are your friends opinions, and friends won't get mad or make fun of you for a hobby you enjoy, if anything they'll play it with you. I know personally i play magic tcg and even had a couple of small 40k battles at school (i'm a senior, been playing magic there since sophomore year) and the people who are making fun of you will stop eventually because they realize it's not effecting you so they'll just move on.


----------



## Hidemons (Feb 28, 2008)

LeeHarvey said:


> You know what Fenrakk, you shouldn't stress over it. Look at it like this, you may be the nerd now, but when you and your classmates are adults, you will probably have a nice job doing something you like and being well paid for it while all those assholes are sitting in their own stinking sweat, drinking luke-warm, piss-tasting, cheap beer in their fried-chicken grease stained wife-beater and tighty whiteys while their hag wife yells at them to clean up their 13th ugly child's puke before their 2 filthy, mangey, flea bitten dogs can get into it and spread it all around their shitty, run down, crack-house looking single wide trailer.
> 
> Isn't vindication sweet?


I have no comment on the OP but this comment was so fu*%ing hilarious. If I had rep points to give or knew how I would give some.

Maybe I do have something to say...
Man that sucks Original Post-er. Alot of these comments are really great but most of them go to waste since the all the bad stuff that these ideas are trying to prevent has already happened to you. 
Along with what other people have said, try to keep it cool with nerdiness, let that idea wear off in other people's minds. In reality it all comes down to what you want. Many people have offered to not care what other people think but social interaction is important and my guess is that you will not find a large number of people that play 40K at school. Try to do other stuff. It may not be as fun to you but at least you're making new friends. Dont try too hard either, that makes people hate you. No offense.

Thats all I got.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

I had a big problem at school with me being a 40k player. Even my teacher used to get at me...the bastard. But what's quite nice is it's now for some reason completely dropped away, and well, the reason is that as people get older, they stop caring as much about other peoples choices...so my advice is if you can't seem to stand up to these bullying jocks or whatever, then just keep it on the down low, don't bring codices into school (bad incident when this tecaher grabs my friend's CSM codex and reads out the back. 40k sounds so lame when read out in front of your class as they laugh at you.) but still enjoy it. Just don't bring school and 40k together, until you get to what is UK 6th form and I have not a clue what it is in America. Man that was a bit rambly - forgive the incomprehensible and blerghh...


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

Fenrakk101 said:


> I'm officially the class geek for being the first one to start playing Warhammer in the class. I'm being avoided by some of the students.


Oh god, if being avoided by more prepubescent teenagers is a bad thing you may have your priorities mixed up. But sure, having once been that age I can see how that may sting a little bit. I was always so pleasent when other students would leave me alone. Even now in college I just put my head down pretending I can't hear their aboslutely retarded conversations about jelly beans or what hang over remedy they are going to try post halloween party that had children in it! 

Anyone who measures a person based solely on a single aspect of their life is indeed an idiot (and yes, I'm admitting fully to being an idiot because I still do it). 

Are you a geek for playing 40k? Yes indeed you are. After all, you're playing with plastic figures, rolling dice and using your imagination. Are you a geek everywhere else in your life? Probably not. Unless of course you continue to roll dice in whatever you do, then I may wonder about you. 

Am I a moma's boy because I enjoy the company of my mother? Yes. Am I a violent person because I participated in more than my fair share of fights? Yes. Am I a slut because I've had fun with more than one woman at once? Yes. Am I a fool because I've made the same mistake more than once? Yes. Am I a cool guy because I ride a motorcycle? Yes. Am I a geek because I'm responding to an internet forum? Yes.

Everyone is something at any given time. The people you should want to spend time with are those that accept you at all times. If they can't extend you the same courtesies they so desire, they are not deserving of it from you.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> If you saw me you'de never guess I played 40k...


I'd have to say what he does lol


----------



## mrman (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by NoiseMarine 
If you saw me you'de never guess I played 40k... 

same here


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

same here too. i went to the gw, and i told them i played after they asked if i wanted an intro, and they were blown away.wonder why


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

gwmaniac said:


> same here too. i went to the gw, and i told them i played after they asked if i wanted an intro, and they were blown away.wonder why


Really? But you're a gwmaniac! It doesn't add up...


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

Keep in mind as you read this, I only read the first post, 

stand strong with your nerdiness. but be a social creature as well, do not fall into a foul smelling, socially useless lump of gamer-crap that normal people (i.e. women) cant stand. remain social, bathed and proud of who you are and what you do, but dont develop a superiority complex about your nerd-dom, that is the mask of some of the less worthwile people. I played warhammer and D&D throughout my middle and highschool days, and managed to get a few dates, girlfriends and such. After highschool, you realize that those popular people were all fakes (most will end up with many kids and a balding football star husband by 22) and you will have your time. Just dont go into the pit of null-reality where you do nothing but spend time inside of the LGS, when you should be spending some in the shower.

My name is Nate, I'm a wargaming nerd, a RPG nerd, 25, was picked on in highschool, and made it through.

Now I have the most beautiful woman in the world (took ten years, but worth the wait), and I get laid like a mother%#$%^! And still fit in with regular folk (who dont mind heavy metal t-shirts and L5R scorpion clan hats).

End rant. Back to painting and thinking about redheads.... mmmm....


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

CommanderAnthor said:


> I'd have to say what he does lol


:biggrin: Yes I do...


----------



## jlunio (Oct 21, 2008)

Remember NERD isn't a 4 Letter Word, it's a 6 figure income. Trust me.. I make 6 figs, I play WoW, 40k, EvE, DnD, and whatever game that kills time. I am married to Ms. Teen Puerto Rico of CT. All while be a primere All State Linebacker while I was in Highschool. I did 8 years in the Army and did all sorts of stuff so just brush it off.

So just enjoy yourself.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

6 figure income?, I wish, I'd be lucky to make 3 figures, maybe 4 in a year, oh the joys of working in security


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Amra_the_lion said:


> Keep in mind as you read this, I only read the first post,
> 
> stand strong with your nerdiness. but be a social creature as well, do not fall into a foul smelling, socially useless lump of gamer-crap that normal people (i.e. women) cant stand. remain social, bathed and proud of who you are and what you do, but dont develop a superiority complex about your nerd-dom, that is the mask of some of the less worthwile people. I played warhammer and D&D throughout my middle and highschool days, and managed to get a few dates, girlfriends and such. After highschool, you realize that those popular people were all fakes (most will end up with many kids and a balding football star husband by 22) and you will have your time. Just dont go into the pit of null-reality where you do nothing but spend time inside of the LGS, when you should be spending some in the shower.
> 
> ...



I've got it like you too.... apart from I wasn't picked on. best way to avoid that is whenever someone tries to talk to you that isn't a close friend jsut stare them down and tick..... Everybody I dislike stays away from me now... It's great


----------



## jlunio (Oct 21, 2008)

Amra has a solid point about all the fakes. I was the only kid in my entire class out of 5 highschools to join the service and leave ghetto CT. 

As for the 6 fig income. Ask Djinn about contracting work. I expect to see him out here soon enough if did what I did. Communications work, but I also do alot of other things.


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

Fenrakk101 said:


> I'm almost 13, 7th grade, honors class
> 
> And morfang, I embrace nerdiness. How many nerds have suffocated to death, or been killed in violent gang wars or car accidents?


good call

im 17 and i still enjoy warhammer

but im the kind of person who doesnt care what others think of me so i guess it depends who you are and if your bothered by them


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Screw everyone who needs lots of friends when you can kill peices of plastic! that sounds pretty dull but I say who cares what other people think of you as long as youve got a couple of Friends (heck ive only go 2 friends and im lovin life!) it doesnt matter what others think its your hobby live your life and let them live thiers if they dont like you its their problem not yours


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

in the end who gives a shit what you or others do with their lives? i mean you do what you want to do..others take he piss when they either dont understand or jealous you have found something that is better than whatever they do! saying that i have like 4 friends and 3 of em do 40k and we have a right laugh! especially after a few cold ones!


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, yes it is but there is nothing wrong with that. Nerdieness has some weird connotation negative connotation where we all smell bad, can't talk to girls and have no social lives. I shower daily, my two best friends are girls and Im out doing stuff almost every night until at least 2 am. I enjoy being a nerd sometimes and I go through these weird spurts where all I think and talk about is 40k for weeks on end. If your open up about your nerdom and let people know that you enjoy whatever you do, they will understand that, just so long as their real friends. Now I'm not saying you should totally nerd out about 40k or whatever around people who will just look at you confused but don;t be shy about your hobbies, unless of course one of your hobbies happens to be some strange fetish porn in which case I'd advise you keep that on the dl, I'm sure you don't want the whole world knowing that you like watching stop motion action figure porn...


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

> I'll make a geek flag, and if anyone disrespects me, I shove the pole down their throats


I would probably go with shoving it up their @$$


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm 22 and a nerd....a nerd who's actually fought in a war and been to places other than my mom's house and the community college


----------



## AVATAR OF DEATH (Aug 7, 2008)

Nerds make the world go around. I am nerd but i walk with confidence. Who cares what people say and because of that i have gotten in to a fight or 2 . but again don't fight it doesn't get you any where. I have two groups of friends that i hang out with one group is all bout cars and sport the other is top of the class type people. who are mainly girls. who cares. walk with confidence and no body challenges some one who walks with their head held high. good luck mate. it is hard though when people attack you for what you do or for what you are. but again good luck and walk with confidence :victory:


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

my missus thinks i'm a nerd but i do what people think is cool like my 12sec v8 get maggot 40k is where i hang out when i'm sick of people throwing up and talking about themselves/hooking up.

plus its good fun keeps the old grey matter ticking


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

40k is as nerdy as hell and all those that play it should be imprisoned and shot.
How can you be even remotely interested in plastic miniatures? It just doesn't make any sense! None of it makes sense. Its not cool and those that play it suffer an equally degrading uncoolness.


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

CommissarHorn said:


> 40k is as nerdy as hell and all those that play it should be imprisoned and shot.
> How can you be even remotely interested in plastic miniatures? It just doesn't make any sense! None of it makes sense. Its not cool and those that play it suffer an equally degrading uncoolness.


argh, hes right, they should round us all up for bieng so nerdy, its a shame to humanity, wat if aliens came to earth and we were the first people they met, we would set a bad impression, owell im off to the local police station now  lol


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

CommissarHorn said:


> 40k is as nerdy as hell and all those that play it should be imprisoned and shot.


My new 40lbs+ Frostmourne replica says you're going to have a tough time bringing me in. :aggressive:


----------



## Go Death Company! (Sep 17, 2008)

Dude dont listen to them. Im in Grade 8 and some kids is my class would like t make fun of me but they know ill beat them. find some kids who like the same stuff as you and if people make fun of you they're not worthy of ure presence:good:


----------

